# How to remove a caliper in a mk3 vr6



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

does anyone can guide me to the right path of how to remove a caliper in the front ? i did my rotors and pads but dont know about the calipers ive been seraching for some help but cant find any 
let me know !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: How to remove a caliper in a mk3 vr6 (boxylooks27)*









How did you do the "rotors and pads" and not remove the calipers!?!???


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: How to remove a caliper in a mk3 vr6 (boxylooks27)*

do you mean the carrier???


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: How to remove a caliper in a mk3 vr6 (Little Golf Mklll)*

omg i'm not thinking







you'd have to romove the carrier to do rotors.


----------



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: How to remove a caliper in a mk3 vr6 (boxylooks27)*

lol i'm sorry if i didnt explain myself better ....I just want to know how to replaced the front caliper. I meant to say that i know how to do the rotors and the pads but i never replaced a caliper in my golf 2.0 and neither in my vr6 So i only need to replaced front right caliper in my vr6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by boxylooks27 at 5:04 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: How to remove a caliper in a mk3 vr6 (boxylooks27)*

If you have done rotors than you can replace a caliper....
There are two bolts that hold on the caliper to the knuckle.... unbolt them and presto the caliper comes off, of course you will have to remove the brake hose as well...... most autoparts stores have hose clamps to clamp your brake hoses to prevent alot of fluid to come out and to prevent more air going into your system
install is reverse order, than bleed the caliper.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: How to remove a caliper in a mk3 vr6 (GTijoejoe)*

No need to clamp off the hose, you could damage it by squeezing.
Simply have the new caliper ready to assemble. Unscrew the old caliper from the hose, and immediately screw the new caliper on. No air will enter the hose, because fluid will gravity bleed from the open hose (ie drip), as long as the hose is unscrewed and there is brake fluid in the reservoir. Open or remove the bleed screw from the replacement caliper so it will start to fill with fluid as soon as you screw on the hose. When the caliper is mounted on the steering knuckle, screw the bleed valve in and finish the job by bleeding with a vacuum bleeder.


----------

